# new spray job



## ugly1 (Aug 30, 2018)

hi guys this is my first ever full car respray done on my drive in a gazebo

start to finish in pics



http://imgur.com/Xj9aZLL




http://imgur.com/beLC4ub




http://imgur.com/f0EbDbX




http://imgur.com/4GTGf7u




http://imgur.com/SxbAQ5f




http://imgur.com/UlX0ltp


my technical question now is 
can i add some metal flake to some more clear and give the car a once over and then with just clear add a few more coats to get that deep shine ?

any advice would be handy and also suggestions on what type of flake and colour

cheers


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Bold move! Was the gazebo enclosed or do the neighbours cars now need a clay?

Look I'm no expert here but going by your last pic looks like she's cleared and out which means you've lost your window for an easy recoat. She'd need to be blocked and prepped again before the clear (apologies if you're already aware of this).

Not such a bad thing though, once you get enough clear on that sucker you'll be able to sand out all the orange peel to perfection.

How about a violet pearl clear over that blue, would work a treat in adding visual depth.


----------



## ugly1 (Aug 30, 2018)

gazebo was full enclosed and yes i know i need to block again and then flake and then more clear, i just want more of a sparkle to it

some thing like this you mean 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hemway-A...h=item2148181a80:g:iv4AAOSw~91boOr0:rk:5:pf:0


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Everyone to their own like.. but why ? Aren't metal flake paint jobs for 1970s beach buggies ?

You haven't posted close up pictures but from what I can see there seems to be sparkle there already !?
Metallics don't REALLY pop until the sun reflects off them.


----------

